# Gags Galore 4-7



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Left out of Destin and headed south to some ledges about 25 miles out. First bite was a big Gag (maybe 40 pounds) and second was even bigger. 

Was in 230 feet of water so they did not make it which ticks me off but it's the law. I was tempted in taking them seeing it's such a waste but that would be the day I get pulled over. 

AJ's were tough to find and the only one I hooked was 29 inches. I was wore out from the 2 groupers and the AJ's so decided to get something I could eat. Got 3 mingos on the boat and headed in.

Bonita everywhere and man of wars too.

Weed was a bit more frequent this week but still no big patches to really hunt in. Water temp was 68-70.

Really flattened out in the afternoon and was a fast and smooth ride in.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Well the sharks are eating grouper today and tonight lol. Thanks for the report nice gag.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

AWSOME fish . When does gag open?


----------



## knoxclark3 (Mar 10, 2013)

What does depth have to do with whether or not you can keep the gags? I'm having a hard time understanding all of these laws and regs!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

knoxclark3 said:


> What does depth have to do with whether or not you can keep the gags? I'm having a hard time understanding all of these laws and regs!


I think he is referring to the difference between State and Federal. However they are closed in both anyway.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

knoxclark3 said:


> What does depth have to do with whether or not you can keep the gags? I'm having a hard time understanding all of these laws and regs!


The law is about keeping them off season. The deeper you fish the greater the chance that the fish will die by the time you get it to the surface. This is because of the pressure difference and the speed at which they change atmospheres. It's like scuba diving and coming up too fast.

It does not matter whether he is dead or not, you have to throw him back. 

Gag season begins July 1st in state and federal waters until December 2.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*gags*

why kill them its very easy to not target Gag grouper why ru fishing for them when they are out of season knowing they wont make it.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

billin said:


> why kill them its very easy to not target Gag grouper why ru fishing for them when they are out of season knowing they wont make it.


How do you target the 7 other species that are in season?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*fishing*

big baits up off the bottom for AJ 
small dead bait light leader on the bottom


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wasn't aware gags never eat small dead bait.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats why you need to keep a grill on the boat !


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*gags*

not as readily as they will large live ones and the break 15 lb leader therefore a live release


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I put a sign on my bait that reads No Gags or Snapper. LOL


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report.
Whyme 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice report. I agree that it is a tough one to not keep such a good fish when you know it is now just chum. As far as some of the comments about targeting the grouper......isn't that a high speed vertical jig in the groupers mouth in that pic? I am a rookie but I am pretty sure that's not what most people use for grouper. Dunno.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

floorman1 said:


> I put a sign on my bait that reads No Gags or Snapper. LOL


i think this is what billin is referring to. gags and snapper are two species of fish that can read.:whistling:

jack


----------



## Tuna Chaser (Apr 17, 2015)

I guess you guys have never heard of a desender or descending device. Being from the west coast, they are required equipment. Studies have shown that useing it save up to 90% of the fish brought up from deep water after they have been deflated. Just a thought


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We always just use a barbless hook and a large weight hooked up to the electric. Barely hook him and drop him back but I probably would not do it if I did not have electrics.


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice catch


----------

